# Fishing and Hunting Pics



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I am trying to aquire some fishing and hunting pictures for my website. If anybody doest mind sharing, or having there pictures published on my site, please feel free to e-mail them to me at [email protected]. I would greatly apreciate all the help. I am building an informative web site based solely on fishing and hunting and what the U.S. has to offer. I am in the process of building my site, and instead of finding random pics on-line, I would like to use pictures from fellow forum members. They can be pictures of the bounty, or pictures with the bounty. Also, I would feel more comfortable recieving pics verses taking pics. Once I get my site up and running, i will gladly invite everyone to check it out. Thanks for your help! O*D*W


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*I got some, $40*


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

lol. $40 ?? That seems steep. Im not using them to make a profit, im just looking to use some local pics on my site. But thank you anyways. O*D*W


----------

